# New to Whittling and Carving



## RobertJGV (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello Fellow Wood Peckers,

My name is Robert. I have always been fascinated with the art and hobby of whittling and Carving and have just recently as of two days ago gotten into it. I unfortunately don't have anywhere around me to buy a carving knife and don't have a CC to order online so I just am using my Gerber Multi-tool which let me tell you is a PITA! However, I got my hands on some 2" x 2" x 12" Basswood and started to whittle an owl. I started this evening and have only gotten this far but so far it seems to be turning out ok.

If anyone has any ideas on where I may locate a cheap carving knife or whittlers knife set in the Northern California area please let me know. I would love to get further into the hobby but I doubt I will do so with my Gerber…too hard on the hands.

Thank you all and happy carving!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

When I lived in Northern California (1985) I contacted the "California Carvers Guild" and took a very inexpensive ($25)coarse on how to carve from them. I recommend you trying this.


----------



## RobertJGV (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you Jim for the information. I have actually already been to their site and am planning on becoming a member.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

That's looking really nice! I wouldn't believe it if you told me you just started doing this a couple days ago Wait, you did say that, and it still looks that good!

In addition to Jim's suggestion of looking up the Carver's Guild, which is always a good idea, you should also be able to purchase a pre-paid credit card from some local establishment to use to purchase online goodies.

Best of luck, and keep on showing your work - I am seeing talent coming through there!


----------



## RobertJGV (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you very much David for the kind words. I used to draw quite well when I was younger but have lost the talent for that as I've gotten older and haven't done it. So, I figured I'd give a new hobby a shot and so far I am loving it.

I'm thinking of doing a walkabout and seeing what I can come across as far as found wood. Seems to be mainly oak and some cedar as well as some ponderosa and fir of some sort.

I will definitely keep posting my adventures with my newly found exciting hobby.


----------



## RobertJGV (Dec 10, 2015)

If anyone has any old unused carving knives laying about that they don't need anymore I'd be happy to take them off your hands…I could find a way to PayPal you or work something out.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You can put money on a PayPal card and use that to purchase online.

I'm a big fan of Chipping Away but just about any ww'ing store sells whittling knives.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you have access to tools like grinders and files? Just google how to make carving knives and tons of stuff comes up.


----------



## RobertJGV (Dec 10, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't have any access to tools as such. I wish I did…it would make it much easier lol


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Robert

I have a friend who started carving using a old Stanley utility knife, today he has a vast array of knives but keeps going back to what he knows best.
Personally my favorite carving knife is a Wayne Barton chip carving knife and I don't do any chip carving. Along the way in your carving education you too will come upon a favorite tool
Bruce


----------



## BasementShop (Nov 3, 2014)

Check out Lynn Doughty at Out West Wood Carving.

He uses a utility knife. His are sells! He is (often) a featured carver at museum showings. He has lessons online that you can access for free.

The Xacto blade is also great for a good many carvers. Those aren't terribly expensive.

Shoot me a private email if you'd like more help.

BasementShop


----------



## RobertJGV (Dec 10, 2015)

Well I just got a good local deal on a Case Medium Stockman 63032 CV. It has the Clip, Sheepsfoot and Pen blades. We shall see how this works out.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

For inexpensive starters, try one of the Exacto knives - and when they get dull, replacement blades are cheap. They will get you a long way into acquirng some basic skills and you don't have a lot invested if you decide carving might not be for you. In the meantime, you'll get a better idea of what blade styles you want to invest in as you save up a few bucks. You can buy a whole set of Exacto profiles for less than one good carving knife.


----------



## YorkieWhittler (Feb 21, 2016)

Robert, I'm new to this amazing hobby too. I just got a Stockman knife today, but haven't tried it yet. Have you tried yours yet, and if so how does it handle?

Best,

Chris/YorkieWhittler


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello Robert,

For reasonably priced carving tools I am going to suggest Woodcarvers Supply (http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/) and their private brand "Master Carver" carving tools. They don't state where these tools come from, however I am convinced there are from the same Chinese source that made the hand forged irons I used to make my own carving tools (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/183218#comment-2943074). I am VERY happy with the quality of my rough irons. I think Master Carver uses the same source to get finished and sharpened tools. Their tool irons and my tool irons look exactly the same. For what it is worth, I bought my irons from this source: http://www.ebay.com/itm/62pcs-ASSORTED-LOT-WOOD-CARVING-TOOLS-Wood-Chisel-/331469374458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2d1d43fa Be sure to read the description of the tool source on this page.

The other option for good but inexpensive carving tools would be eBay. Carving tools really don't wear out, though some long time professional carvers could do it I guess. As long as you stick to known good tool brands you should do fine.

Planeman


----------



## natdobs (Feb 24, 2016)

I would just purchase ones online instead of going and purchasing them from a designated location.


----------



## industrialguttersma (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Robert, do you have another link(s) to your images? It seems they are broken because they are not showing.


----------



## natdobs (Feb 24, 2016)

If you're looking for some recommendations on knives and more on whittling, you can check this website that covers most of what you're asking about: http://www.bestwoodcarvingtools.com/190-2/


----------

